# More Shay Stuff



## JorgensenSteam (Feb 20, 2011)

I was admiring Dan Rowe's work on his Shay, and it brought to mind the photo I have of my wife's cousin's Shay locomotive(s) that were used at the family lumber company in Knoxville, TN.

I don't pretend to be an expert on Shays, but for those not familiar with a Shay, it has a number of unique features not normaly found on the more typical steam locomotives.

The engine in this photo is 3-cylinder, and produces almost constant torque, much like a 3-phase electric motor.

All of the wheels are geared to the shaft which runs down the side of the engine, giving the locomotive exceptional pulling power.

This type locomotive supposedly accelerates load faster than any other type, and is well suited for stop/start work.

The drive shaft on the side has joints in it, so that the locomotive can turn, and supposedly, Shay's could navigate on very tight track turns, where a standard locomotive could not.

The Shay was supposedly easy to get back on the track if it derailed, since all the wheels pull equally.

Sometimes the Shay boilers were offset to one side to give room for the upright engine.

Perhaps Dan can elaborate on some of the unique features of a Shay a bit more.

The attached photos are pictures of the original Lima photograph that was sent to the Owners from Lima locomotive works.

A very intersting locomotive/steam engine.


----------



## dedaddy007 (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember a running Shay locomotive at the Rough and Tumble Engineers Museum in Kinzers, PA. I took a ride on it. It sounded like a big locomotive in a very low gear. I think it is still there and they run it every August at their big show and whistle blow. Great place to visit.

Here is a video containing some shots of the Shay.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xtco9du7QM[/ame]

Got to the R&T web site at http://www.roughandtumble.org. Interesting place.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the video Lee-

Boy does that bring back the memories.
I can smell the coal smoke from here.

Lots of nice engines in this video.

That gas tractor at 4:47 is just too cool.
I have never seen flywheels that large on any tractor.

Thanks for posting, very nice.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Feb 21, 2011)

Pat,
That is a very nice copy of the builders photo of S/N 3296, thanks for including the back tag I had never seen one of those. The engine size is 8"x12" and it was coal fired with a supperheater. If you notice the linkage arm below the builders plate with a shiny counter weight on it that is the automatic damper for the superheater. I have never tracked down the drawing of that assembly as it is fairly rare on Shays. The stack is a Radley Hunter and it created a swirling motion in the exhaust to make the cinders drop out. The angled attachment at the base of the stack is the clean out connection.

A lot of Shays were used for switchers and several were sold to power companies to switch coal cars around the power plants. The largest Shay ever built with a 3-18"x20" engine was a switcher. S/N 2570 spent its working life working at night in Kansas City working the May Street lead which was a 4% grade with tight curves.

The reason the boiler was offset was to balance the weight of the steam engine. For some reason this really bugged Henry Ford and he had a second hand Shay rebuilt with the boiler on center. It is not known how the balance was accomplished as no large counter weight can be seen on the left side, but it does look cool with the Ford logo on the tender tank.

I have always liked steam locomotives and when I discovered Shays with a marine engine bolted up with a line shaft I was hooked.

Dan


----------

